# Cartas meteorológicas



## Nicha (11 Fev 2010 às 01:06)

Gostaria de ter acesso às cartas meteorológicas entre 11 e 15 de Janeiro.


----------



## ACalado (11 Fev 2010 às 14:44)

Nicha disse:


> Gostaria de ter acesso às cartas meteorológicas entre 11 e 15 de Janeiro.



Boa tarde pode consultar aqui basta meter a data que quiser isto se as cartas forem do modelos gfs 

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsreaeur.html


----------

